# Doom Guy(Classic Doom's, Doom 64) vs Samus Aran



## DeathScream (Aug 27, 2011)

Arena: Q3DM17: The Longest Yard

Allright, since everyone is waiting for this

the Doomguy has all weapons from the entire series, Including the Soul Cube, The Unmaker and the Heart of Hell a.k.a The Artifact


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2011)

What speed or strength feats does this guy have?

Because im pretty sure he gets blitzed or shot down before he does anything.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2011)

datass vs. Rip and tear.

I am conflicted.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2011)

Blasting aliens or punching demons, decisions, decisions.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> datass vs. Rip and tear.
> 
> I am conflicted.



well no one didn't made this one yet, + they are over 9000 in terms of badassery

i think that is time now to they settle their rivalry


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 27, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Blasting aliens or punching demons, decisions, decisions.



Demons>>>>>>>>>Aliens

Sadly, Samus wins in a stomp.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 27, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Demons>>>>>>>>>Aliens
> 
> Sadly, Samus wins in a stomp.



so it means that even a Fully charged artifact with berserker, invulnerability and Time control is useless?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't played Doom 3, only the classic games, what can the artifact do? Also, how fast is this Doomguy? Samus is hypersonic.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 27, 2011)

Doomguy is the guy from Doom 1 and II. The guy from Doom 3 is "the marine" and there's another guy they call "the engineer" or something from the expansion. It's three different dudes entirely, with different feats. If you combined all their strengths and reduced their weaknesses they may be a decent match for Samus. Otherwise she takes them all, but has the most difficulty with the engineer guy.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 27, 2011)

as much as i love both series, the doom guy gets stomped hard. Poor guy...


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 28, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Doomguy is the guy from Doom 1 and II. The guy from Doom 3 is "the marine" and there's another guy they call "the engineer" or something from the expansion. It's three different dudes entirely, with different feats.



Hey, don't forget Karl Urban from the Doom movie.

That's right, I went there.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 28, 2011)

Samus wins pretty easily, thankfully.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 28, 2011)

^Doomguy is the one that deserves to win.


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 28, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Demons>>>>>>>>>Aliens
> 
> Sadly, Samus wins in a stomp.



Demons = Aliens


----------



## Monna (Aug 28, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> ^Doomguy is the one that deserves to win.


Why? Has any Doom game came close to being as good as Super Metroid? Well, not in my opinion at least.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with Soledad Eterna, while I like both series and characters, the Doomguy was kinda the one who started the genre of FPS characters, especially the space marine or super-soldier breed. I usually don't feel fond of those type of video game characters today, but Doomguy is such a classic character who deserves a little more respect here in the OBD.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

Samus began action women.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 29, 2011)

^ True... that is a bigger feat of accomplishment than Doomguy here. So I guess it's not a totally devastating loss for him here.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 29, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> ^Doomguy is the one that deserves to win.


Hell no he doesn't. Doom's a great game, but Metroid is a whole other level.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 29, 2011)

in my opnion, i don't think that samus has Boobs of steel enough to defeat a Cyberdemon with her bare hands

manga


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 29, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Hell no he doesn't. Doom's a great game, but Metroid is a whole other level.



yeah, about 3 levels below Doom. 

invincibility + BFG9000? i don't know how strong samus is 

or just iddqd


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> datass vs. Rip and tear.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

duoranger said:


> in my opnion, i don't think that samus has Boobs of steel enough to defeat a Cyberdemon with her bare hands
> 
> manga



She punches its head off.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 20, 2011)

The Soul Cube is automatic home targeting soul fucking OHKO device. 

And the Bloodstone gave you GODMODE(think the legendary iddqd),Time Stop and Super Berserk.



DooM guy take this outran plasma bullets,rockets, takes rockets to the face. ETC


He is a pretty cool guy, raped out" hell "and ain't afraid of anything.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

You necroed this because?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

Samus blows him to pieces.


----------



## Plague (Sep 20, 2011)

Would a Super Missile hurt this guy? I don't know much about "Classic" Doom


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2011)

Her fist would be all that's needed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

Samus blitzes and crushes his head with her arm canon alone so that should give you an idea.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 21, 2011)

thats why i hate these idea of mary sue character that samus became through the years. it looks like Knaak and Matt ward is writing her story

at least MC came from both two


----------

